# USB wifi dongle recommendation?

## pmam

I have an old laptop (Toshiba 1135-S1553) without wifi and I want to add USB dongle - 

I do not need it for long range, however it should work in home area, from room to room.  

I found very cheap one here: http://www.buyincoins.com/item/48922.html#.VKRXOvEvAW0 - 

Can it do the job or you have any other recommendation?

----------

## Markus09

Maybe. You should check if there are drivers for the device available for the Linux kernel you are using.

One device I know, which is working under Linux is:

http://www.newark.com/element14/wipi/frequency-rf-2-4ghz/dp/07W8938

tested on a Raspberry PI.

----------

## szatox

Well, I'm a big fan of atheros chipsets. I have bluetooth with ath3k, wifi with ath5k, wifi with ath9k and i have seen some ethernet device with atheros, all those are well supported by kernel and provide nice bonuses like working AP and monitor modes. I even had ath5k card working in client and AP modes at the same time, never tried that with ath9k.

Ath5k is pretty old, doesn't support N standard (only b/g), but it handles bad signal a bit better.

----------

## poncho

not exactly cheap... but guaranteed to work with linux:

https://www.fsf.org/news/ryf-certification-thinkpenguin-usb-with-atheros-chip

https://www.thinkpenguin.com/catalog/wireless-networking-gnulinux

----------

## Ant P.

I'll second ath5k, it's old but reliable. I used a USB one in a hostapd router for years and it never failed me. If you want something a bit more modern Ralink is an option (rt28xx specifically).

Avoid new Atheros hardware like the plague - they got bought out by Qualcomm a few years ago and the first-class Linux support practically disappeared overnight.

----------

## pmam

I am quite surprised to hear from you that Linux's compatibility is a big issue concerning WIFI USB dongle - 

I was worry regarding the range and whether it will work behind a wall of the next room... my ignorance 

As you can see from the attached link it suppose to work with Linux - If we can trust somehow on supplier info...

There is also a driver to download with DOS exec - Can we do something with it??

Anyway - I ordered this adaptor - not a big risk in this price. A few weeks later I will see if it worth something -

If not I will try your recommendations. 

I will update here...

Thanks

----------

## szatox

Oh, that's what you ment at the very begining  :Laughing: 

I'm pretty sure anything you put there would be good enough for use within a house, unless you live in a palace, or someone stuffed tight, conducting grids in your walls (microwave's oven window, anyone?)

Anyway, in fact most of stuff lying around there works or kinda works for basic operation. Still, if you want to be reasonably sure check the chipset. Some are known for being very good, some are not known, probably for their mediocrity, while others are well known for giving you trouble. Ralinks and broadcoms used to be the latter. Honestly no idea how they are doing now.

----------

## keet

I used this one on my Raspberry Pi:

http://www.amazon.com/Edimax-EW-7811Un-150Mbps-Raspberry-Supports/dp/B003MTTJOY

----------

## pmam

keet,

When you (and Markus09 here) say that you are using this dongle on  Raspberry PI - 

Do you install gentoo on Raspberry PI? Does it mean that if it works on Raspberry PI,

there are good chances it will work on my Gentoo's laptop?

BTW: What do you do with Raspberry PI? For what using?

Thanks

----------

## xaviermiller

Hi pmam,

If it works with Linux, and even more if it works on arm Linux, it should work on any Linux distribution, any arch.

So it will also work on your PC  :Wink: 

I used a Raspberry pi as a NAS (running Gentoo), but moved the NAS to a NUC, because the I/O are pathetic, even if the system sits on USB.

----------

## Markus09

Yes, I installed Gentoo on the Raspberry PI.

If you want to do it yourself too: I first created a basic system image for the sdcard, booted from it and then installed my packages from the PI using distcc ("cross-distcc") [ssh, gnu screen]

The PIs purpose is a small server to allow data access for svn, git via apache for a small group of 4-5 people.

Yes, the WiPi will definitely work on x86 platform. When I think about it, I also used it as access point on an IPFire (x86) installation.

Tested range was indoor about 10 meter.

----------

## CaptainBlood

Hi,

I'm using TP-Link TL-WN726N v2, since my embedded chipset MT7630e isn't kernel implemented yet.

However the dongle I'm using isn't stable yet:

It has to be kernel activated via Device Drivers/Staging Drivers/Realtek RTL8188EU Wireless LAN NIC driver.

Pro: Cheap.

Con: It's prone to disconnection, although NetworkManager consequently reconnects.

Thks 4 ur attention.

----------

## pmam

I just received this wifi dongle and here its details:

```
Bus 001 Device 002: ID 148f:7601 Ralink Technology, Corp. MT7601U Wireless Adapter
```

I dont find its driver in menuconfig but I found these links with source - Please advise if I can use one of them:

https://github.com/rcn-ee/mt7601u

https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/dkms-mt7601u/

http://www.mediatek.com/en/downloads/

How can I compile the driver?

EDIT: I need to install any firmware?

Thanks

----------

## pmam

How to compile and add a driver of this USB WIFI dongle?

I had not done it before so please inform me with any link.

----------

## CaptainBlood

Hi

Maybe this link could help:https://github.com/porjo/mt7601Plz note there's a link to download as zip instead of using git.

Good luck

Thks 4 ur attention & interest

----------

## CaptainBlood

 *CaptainBlood wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> I'm using TP-Link TL-WN726N v2, since my embedded chipset MT7630e isn't kernel implemented yet.
> 
> However the dongle I'm using isn't stable yet:
> ...

 

Pro: Cheap., Stable with stable 17.7 kernel; for the last 10 hours; Remains in Device Drivers/Staging Drivers though.

Con: 150 Mbits only, WIFI bg i.e. without n

Thks 4 ur attention.

----------

## pmam

CaptainBlood Hi,

The link you gave me regarding MT7601 brings much optimism!

I saw the link of the zip file - I guess you meant to this file: mt7601-master.zip.

However - I did not find any relevant info regarding 'How to install tar.gz package?' - 

It is quite strange - maybe I am not using the right keywords in google...

Can you please attached relevant link with an example?

I had not done it before...

Thanks

----------

## khayyam

 *pmam wrote:*   

> However - I did not find any relevant info regarding 'How to install tar.gz package?'

 

pmam ... something like the following (here using git sources ... should be the same with the tarball)

```
% mkdir -p ~/src/

% cd ~/src

% git clone https://github.com/porjo/mt7601.git

% cd mt7601/src

% make

% su

# make install

# mkdir -p /etc/Wireless/RT2870STA/

# cp RT2870STA.dat /etc/Wireless/RT2870STA/

# /sbin/modprobe mt7601Usta

# ifconfig -a

# exit
```

Note, keep the sources as you will need to 'make clean' and rebuild on kernel updates.

best ... khay

ps. if anyone knows of other dongles using this chipset could they provide details, thanks.

----------

## pmam

khayyam Hi,

Thanks for your helpful example!

I would like to be sure I am well understating  what you said:

 *Quote:*   

> Note, keep the sources as you will need to 'make clean' and rebuild on kernel updates. 

 

Do you mean to the directory 'src' in tar.bz?

Is there any difference between using git sources vs tarball? 

If there is no advantage using tarball - Can I exactly follow your example?

----------

## khayyam

 *pmam wrote:*   

> Thanks for your helpful example!

 

pmam ... you're welcome.

 *pmam wrote:*   

> I would like to be sure I am well understating  what you said:
> 
>  *khayyam wrote:*   Note, keep the sources as you will need to 'make clean' and rebuild on kernel updates. 
> 
> Do you mean to the directory 'src' in tar.bz?[/code]

 

I mean the mt7601/src (in the above example) or whatever the tarball unpacks to, you could keep the packed tarball, its up to you. Basically, when you update the kernel the module will be lost, so it will need to be rebuilt and installed for the new kernel.

 *pmam wrote:*   

> Is there any difference between using git sources vs tarball?

 

I can't say for sure, probably the tarball is created from HEAD in git .. the git clone may be more up-to-date. Given that git is available I would generally use the git sources, but the tarball may be what the developers consider a "release". Its quite possible they are the same ... so I wouldn't sweat it, use which ever is easyest.

 *pmam wrote:*   

> If there is no advantage using tarball - Can I exactly follow your example?

 

Yes, of course ... assuming you have git installed.

best ... khay

----------

## pmam

Dear khayyam,

I followed your example, but this command is not ok:

```
/sbin/modprobe mt7601Usta

modprobe: FATAL: Module mt7601Usta not found
```

I guess there is small mistake with the driver names in the two previous lines?

EDIT: Sorry, I did not notice - There were more errors - after make:

```
scripts/Makefile.build:257: recipe for target '/root/src/mt7601/src/os/linux/../../os/linux/sta_ioctl.o' failed

make[2]: *** [/root/src/mt7601/src/os/linux/../../os/linux/sta_ioctl.o] Error 1

Makefile:1373: recipe for target '_module_/root/src/mt7601/src/os/linux' failed

make[1]: *** [_module_/root/src/mt7601/src/os/linux] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory '/usr/src/linux-3.17.7-gentoo'

Makefile:394: recipe for target 'LINUX' failed

make: *** [LINUX] Error 2

```

 and after make install:

```

efile.build:257: recipe for target '/root/src/mt7601/src/os/linux/../../os/linux/sta_ioctl.o' failed

make[2]: *** [/root/src/mt7601/src/os/linux/../../os/linux/sta_ioctl.o] Error 1

Makefile:1373: recipe for target '_module_/root/src/mt7601/src/os/linux' failed

make[1]: *** [_module_/root/src/mt7601/src/os/linux] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory '/usr/src/linux-3.17.7-gentoo'

Makefile:394: recipe for target 'LINUX' failed

make: *** [LINUX] Error 2

```

Thanks

----------

## khayyam

 *pmam wrote:*   

> I followed your example, but this command is not ok:
> 
> ```
> /sbin/modprobe mt7601Usta
> 
> ...

 

pmam ... I don't have this device so the above advice was based on documents provided by the developers. Anyhow, does the following resolve the issue?

```
# whoami

root

# depmod -a

# /sbin/modprobe mt7601Usta
```

HTH & best ... khay

----------

## pmam

khayyam,

Please see my previous post - I re-edit it with additional error outputs that may help...

Thanks

----------

## khayyam

 *pmam wrote:*   

> Please see my previous post - I re-edit it with additional error outputs that may help.

 

pmam ... well, obviously, if it doesn't compile that changes everything. There is the principle of "causality", this states that if you leave the house without your hat its not possible to have lost it ... because it was not part of the causal chain subsequent to your leaving the house (and your hat). Similarly with the above, if it doesn't compile then its not possible to install and/or modprobe it.

So, it doesn't compile ... odd as CaptainBlood seems to have built it with 3.17.7, the same kernel version you have installed. Can you claify which sources you are using, git or the tarball, and if one have you tried similarly with the other?

best ... khay

----------

## pmam

khayyam,

 *Quote:*   

>  if it doesn't compile then its not possible to install and/or modprobe it. 

 

Obviously... I was excited to get it work and not noticed the big error...   :Smile: 

It is not exactly the same chip as of CaptainBlood, but quite similar.

I have also the same kernel:

```
uname -a

Linux mg_lap 3.17.7-gentoo #25 SMP Sat Jan 24 12:58:35 IST 2015 i686 Mobile Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

At the moment I used only with git - I do not know exactly how to do it with tarball - 

Can you please advise how to change the commands?

Hope it will work with tarball...

Thanks

----------

## khayyam

 *pmam wrote:*   

> It is not exactly the same chip as of CaptainBlood, but quite similar.

 

pmam ... it doesn't matter, the driver is for the mt7061u ... which is exactly what you have.

 *pmam wrote:*   

> At the moment I used only with git - I do not know exactly how to do it with tarball - 
> 
> Can you please advise how to change the commands?

 

Well, that tarball is the sources released by MediaTek, so doesn't include the patche(s) applied by whoever is maintaining the repo in github. CaptainBlood points to "download as zip" which is just the git sources as a compressed zip archive. So, really, there is nothing else there, if it doesn't compile then the issue is with the code and/or build system.  

best ... khay

----------

## pmam

khayyam,

I see what you mean, but at least I should give a try to the zip file - 

I do not know what are the right commands to compile the source with the patch file?

----------

## khayyam

 *pmam wrote:*   

> I see what you mean, but at least I should give a try to the zip file - I do not know what are the right commands to compile the source with the patch file?

 

pmam ... they are the same sources, only one is archived (for downloading) and the other fetched via git. The best you can do under the circumstances is submit a bug (on github) so that the developer is alerted and/or wait to see if CaptainBlood has any suggestions. I can't test myself as I don't have 3.17.7 installed.

best ... khay

----------

## pmam

khayyam,

Here response of github to my issue - Please advise what need to do, I do not figure out...:

https://github.com/porjo/mt7601/issues/5

----------

## khayyam

 *pmam wrote:*   

> Here response of github to my issue - Please advise what need to do, I do not figure out...:
> 
> https://github.com/porjo/mt7601/issues/5

 

pmam ... post the out put of the following:

```
# zgrep -i wext /proc/config.gz
```

I suspect that porjo is wrong ... but you never know.

As far as the other suggestion goes, that probably isn't going to work ... it might get it to build but without nl80211 or wext then wpa_supplicant won't be able to drive it.

BTW, the fact that it uses wext at all is disconcerting, I'd probably choose another chipset/device on the basis of that fact alone.

best ... khay

----------

## pmam

Dear khayyam,

```
zgrep -i wext /proc/config.gz 

CONFIG_WEXT_CORE=y

CONFIG_WEXT_PROC=y

CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT=y
```

There is a file in the tarball called: os/linux/config.mk -

They suggest to change this 'HAS_NATIVE_WPA_SUPPLICANT_SUPPORT=n' -

Please advise if to do it or something else in this file?

Thanks

----------

## khayyam

 *pmam wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> zgrep -i wext /proc/config.gz 
> 
> ...

 

pmam ... right, so porjo is wrong, wext is enabled.

 *pmam wrote:*   

> There is a file in the tarball called: os/linux/config.mk - They suggest to change this 'HAS_NATIVE_WPA_SUPPLICANT_SUPPORT=n' - Please advise if to do it or something else in this file?

 

Yes, I read that post, but as I said above it probably isn't going to work as wpa_supplicant will expect the driver to understand either NL80211 or WEXT. Anyhow, with such things you can give it a try ... if I were you I'd return the device to the store and get my money back, its not worth supporting these companies who can't provide decent drivers for their products.

best ... khay

----------

## pmam

khayyam,

 *Quote:*   

> if I were you I'd return the device to the store and get my money back, its not worth supporting these companies who can't provide decent drivers for their products. 

 

I absolutely agree with you - Such low quality in 2015...

But I still give a try - Now he says: 'It looks like you need CONFIG_WEXT_PRIV=y in particular' - 

However, I do not know how to do it in menuconfig? 

Maybe this also is needed: CONFIG_WEXT_SPY=y?

Thanks

----------

## khayyam

 *pmam wrote:*   

> But I still give a try - Now he says: 'It looks like you need CONFIG_WEXT_PRIV=y in particular' - However, I do not know how to do it in menuconfig?  Maybe this also is needed: CONFIG_WEXT_SPY=y?

 

pmam ... in menuconfig hit "/" then provide a search term (so: WEXT_PRIV) it'll show you details, like what needs enabled for it to show. Having taken a quick look myself that option looks like its nolonger available for selection.

best ... khay

----------

## pmam

Dear khayyam,

OK - I see - a problematic device...

Do you have any suggest for a better product with reasonable price - 

in addition to those products were mentioned in this topic?

Meanwhile, I will try to see if there is any way to work it out - 

I take it as a challenge... If it will succeed I will update here.

I really appreciate your wonderful support!

Thanks a lot

----------

## pmam

Dear khayyam,

Believe or not I worked it out...   :Very Happy:  At lease the compilation is ok!

I found out how to activate wext_priv and other parameters in kernel menuconfig - 

I followed to the next discussions in the link that porjo pointed me to and find this:

http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/pipermail/users_rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/2013-January/005587.html

So, when I add Cisco/Aironet module (M) and compiling the kernel, I got:

```
zgrep -i wext /proc/config.gz

CONFIG_WEXT_CORE=y

CONFIG_WEXT_PROC=y

CONFIG_WEXT_SPY=y

CONFIG_WEXT_PRIV=y

CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT=y
```

Then I followed your above compiling commands and it was running without errors and now I have ra0 interface:   :Very Happy: 

```
ifconfig -a

enp2s1: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 10.0.0.10  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 10.0.0.255

        inet6 fe80::37d6:7ccc:4cf3:51ab  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 00:02:3f:92:7c:c0  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 9794  bytes 11047437 (10.5 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 1  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 6932  bytes 639093 (624.1 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 273  bytes 24603 (24.0 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 273  bytes 24603 (24.0 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

ra0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 169.254.186.118  netmask 255.255.0.0  broadcast 169.254.255.255

        inet6 fe80::24b:5bfc:8a9e:b148  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 00:22:c0:31:44:20  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 63623  bytes 15767178 (15.0 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

sit0: flags=128<NOARP>  mtu 1480

        sit  txqueuelen 0  (IPv6-in-IPv4)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

Now I need to find out how to connect to router

Thanks you all

----------

## khayyam

 *pmam wrote:*   

> Believe or not I worked it out...  :D At lease the compilation is ok!

 

pmam .... ok, good to hear.

 *pmam wrote:*   

> Now I need to find out how to connect to router

 

That depends on the method you're using to manage the network, looking at the fact that it has an APIPA address, something automatically tried to configure the interface, but failed as wpa_supplicant wasn't configured or because {insert name} wasn't configured for that interface.

Still, before trying to make it work you can find out if its working:

```
# iwconfig ra0

# iwlist ra0 scan
```

HTH, best, & of course you're welcome ... khay

----------

## pmam

khayyam,

In all my machines I use DHCPCD network manager and wpa_supplicant.

I am not using wireless-tools so the commands you noted not available - 

wireless-tools can help? If yes I will install.

At the moment, I configure this dongle as static ip - I forgot how to configure dynamic ip - 

so when I hit this command:

```
ifconfig -v ra0 up
```

I get the right address:

```
 ifconfig -a

enp2s1: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 10.0.0.10  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 10.0.0.255

        inet6 fe80::37d6:7ccc:4cf3:51ab  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 00:02:3f:92:7c:c0  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 5355  bytes 4839584 (4.6 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 1  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 4492  bytes 448947 (438.4 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 232  bytes 21378 (20.8 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 232  bytes 21378 (20.8 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

ra0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 10.0.0.11  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 10.0.0.255

        inet6 fe80::24b:5bfc:8a9e:b148  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 00:22:c0:31:44:20  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 41418  bytes 9771550 (9.3 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

sit0: flags=128<NOARP>  mtu 1480

        sit  txqueuelen 0  (IPv6-in-IPv4)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0
```

As you said it probably has to do with the configuration of wpa_supplicant - 

dont know exactly the right config?

Thanks

----------

## pmam

I installed wireless-tools and here outputs:

```
iwconfig ra0

ra0       Ralink STA  ESSID:"11n-AP"  Nickname:"MT7601STA"

          Mode:Auto  Frequency=2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Bit Rate:1 Mb/s   

          RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality=10/100  Signal level:0 dBm  Noise level:0 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

```
iwlist ra0 scan

ra0       Scan completed :

          Cell 04 - Address: 00:26:5A:12:36:60

                    Protocol:11b/g BW20

                    ESSID:"AFMBZPD7"

                    Mode:Managed

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality=100/100  Signal level=-31 dBm  Noise level=-92 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:54 Mb/s
```

EDIT:  *Quote:*   

>  {insert name} wasn't configured for that interface. 

 

Do you mean that udev suppose to change ra0 to wlan0?

----------

## khayyam

 *pmam wrote:*   

> In all my machines I use DHCPCD network manager and wpa_supplicant.

 

pmam ... you mean NetworkManager?

 *pmam wrote:*   

> I am not using wireless-tools so the commands you noted not available - 
> 
> wireless-tools can help? If yes I will install.

 

wireless-tools are not necessary, I just assumed they'd be installed.

 *pmam wrote:*   

> At the moment, I configure this dongle as static ip - I forgot how to configure dynamic ip - so when I hit this command:
> 
> ```
> ifconfig -v ra0 up
> ```
> ...

 

I don't understand that at all ... what is setting a Class A network address, 'ifconfig <interface> up' doesn't do that. Again, how is the network managed?  

 *pmam wrote:*   

> As you said it probably has to do with the configuration of wpa_supplicant - dont know exactly the right config?

 

If you plan to connect to a WPA/WPA2/RSN enabled AP then you will need wpa_supplicant, but that is just the authentication/suplication mechanism, the {insert method of managing network} will be the thing that starts wpa_supplicant, dhcpcd, etc, etc. So, it depends ... with NetworkManager then its probably just a matter of 'add', and providing the details, for netifrc then you need to provide some information in /etc/conf.d/net (ie, the fact that wpa_supplicant and dhcpcd are to be used), configure /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf, and make a symlink to net.lo, etc. For dhcpcd managed devices then you'd also need to configure wpa_supplicant.conf ... so, it depends on what you're currently using.

 *pmam wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> iwlist ra0 scan
> 
> ...

 

Is that the AP you're trying to connect to?

 *pmam wrote:*   

> EDIT:
> 
>  *khayyam wrote:*    {insert name} wasn't configured for that interface. 
> 
> Do you mean that udev suppose to change ra0 to wlan0?

 

No, I mean that whatever is managing the network probably doesn't know how that interface is to be configured (ie, that its wireless and should connect to a certain AP using WPA/WPA2/RSN, and then run dhcpcd). Now, I don't know what your using, though it seems likely from the above that NetworkManager is in use ... so, configure it to connect to the AP (add the password, and whatever else is required). I'm sure you've had to configure a network connection before, its probably no different ... though, I can't help if I don't know what.

best ... khay

----------

## pmam

khayyam,

 *Quote:*   

> pmam ... you mean NetworkManager? 

 

NO - As I said - just DHCPCD - I am not using NetworkManager nor netifrc.

I manage without it in all other machines - as far as I know, NetworkManager does not work with static IP.

To be sure - If there is a command that show exactly what network manager is in use, please let me know.

 If NetworkManager is needed for this laptop I will install it, but prefer to not -

 maybe NetworkManager can help when there are many disconnections...

 *Quote:*   

>  what is setting a Class A network address,

 

I use class A in all machines...

 *Quote:*   

> For dhcpcd managed devices then you'd also need to configure wpa_supplicant.conf

 

Probably something is wrong with this config...

 *Quote:*   

> pmam wrote:   
> 
> Code:   
> 
> iwlist ra0 scan
> ...

 

Yes

If ra0 is the right udev name, than probably, the configuration in wpa_supplicant.conf is wrong -

Here is the configuration from other machine that I copied to the laptop:

```
ctrl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel

update_config=1

network={

    ssid="AFMBZPD7"

    key_mgmt=NONE

    auth_alg=OPEN

    wep_key0="%aX"6"

    disabled=1

}
```

Here /etc/dhcpcd.conf:

```
# A sample configuration for dhcpcd.

# See dhcpcd.conf(5) for details.

# Allow users of this group to interact with dhcpcd via the control socket.

#controlgroup wheel

# Inform the DHCP server of our hostname for DDNS.

hostname

# Use the hardware address of the interface for the Client ID.

#clientid

# or

# Use the same DUID + IAID as set in DHCPv6 for DHCPv4 ClientID as per RFC4361.

duid

# Persist interface configuration when dhcpcd exits.

persistent

# Rapid commit support.

# Safe to enable by default because it requires the equivalent option set

# on the server to actually work.

option rapid_commit

# A list of options to request from the DHCP server.

option domain_name_servers, domain_name, domain_search, host_name

option classless_static_routes

# Most distributions have NTP support.

option ntp_servers

# Respect the network MTU.

# Some interface drivers reset when changing the MTU so disabled by default.

#option interface_mtu

# A ServerID is required by RFC2131.

require dhcp_server_identifier

# Generate Stable Private IPv6 Addresses instead of hardware based ones

slaac private

# A hook script is provided to lookup the hostname if not set by the DHCP

# server, but it should not be run by default.

nohook lookup-hostname

interface enp2s1

static ip_address=10.0.0.10/24

static routers=10.0.0.138

static domain_name_servers=10.0.0.138

interface ra0

static ip_address=10.0.0.11/24

static routers=10.0.0.138

static domain_name_servers=10.0.0.138

#dhcp_enp2s1="nodns"
```

Hope this info helps - If more is needed please let me know.

Thanks

----------

## khayyam

 *pmam wrote:*   

>  *khayyam wrote:*   pmam ... you mean NetworkManager? 
> 
> NO - As I said - just DHCPCD - I am not using NetworkManager nor netifrc.

 

pmam ... no need to shout ;) It wasn't entirely clear what "DHCPCD network manager and wpa_supplicant" means, it could be a list.

 *pmam wrote:*   

> I manage without it in all other machines - as far as I know, NetworkManager does not work with static IP. To be sure - If there is a command that show exactly what network manager is in use, please let me know.

 

There is a difference between "the method you're using to manage the network", and "network manager", the latter could be confused with "NetworkManager". It shouldn't be this hard to establish what that "method" is, especially as you would have had to set it up to have some form of networking. I'm not psychic, I asked the above question because there are different methods (one of which is "NetworkManager") and you should know what I couldn't possibly know ... without the aid of a "command".

 *pmam wrote:*   

> If NetworkManager is needed for this laptop I will install it, but prefer to not - maybe NetworkManager can help when there are many disconnections...

 

Why would you get the impression it was needed? I simply asked what was being used. That's a rhetorical question, I don't need to know why you might have thought that ... I'm just illustrating that in order to get to "a solution" we don't need to digress, and/or focus on things not relevant to that solution.

 *pmam wrote:*   

> If ra0 is the right udev name, than probably, the configuration in wpa_supplicant.conf is wrong -

 

Yes, but we know that 'ra0' is the correct interface name because we ran 'iwconfig' and 'iwlist' on that interface.

 *pmam wrote:*   

> Here is the configuration from other machine that I copied to the laptop:
> 
> ```
> ctrl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel
> 
> ...

 

The primary reason for this not working is that its "disabled", besides that your wep_key uses a quote char and so that may be treated as ending the string. Also, I'm not sure auth_alg=OPEN is correct for wep. If there isn't a reason for you using WEP then you should probably use WPA or WPA2, your AP is A/G so it should support one or other. Anyhow, the following should work (obviously, untested).

```
ctrl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel

update_config=1

network={

    ssid="AFMBZPD7"

    key_mgmt=NONE

    wep_key0=%aX"6

    wep_tx_keyidx=0

}
```

I'm not familiar with using dhcpcd for managing the network, as I understand it it will detect if the interface is wireless and so start wpa_supplicant ... that may be an assumption on my part, but as the Class A  address was assigned I'll assume that the issue was the fact that wpa_supplicant didn't associate because the network was 'disabled'.

best ... khay

----------

## pmam

khayyam,

 *Quote:*   

>  no need to shout 

 

I like your style Dear khayyam   :Very Happy: 

Actually you are right - we should be accurate while dealing with such issues.

I also was confused in the beginning, between NetwotkManager and network manager - 

Then a nice guy from here, charles17, suggested me to establish network without Networkmanager and netifrc - 

just with DHCPCD. It is very simple and efficient, and one can choose between dynamic ip or static ip with simple configuration.

 *Quote:*   

> Why would you get the impression it was needed?

 

I saw in this topic that CaptainBlood said:  *Quote:*   

> Con: It's prone to disconnection, although NetworkManager consequently reconnects. 

 

so I thought it may helps - Hope DHCPCD suppose to reconnects as well - with this strange dongle, I should expect to some disconnecting..  :Crying or Very sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> The primary reason for this not working is that its "disabled"

 

So I dont know how it works in my desktop...

EDIT: Sorry, you are right it was my mistake - my last post was wpa configuration with 'disabled' card, here is the right one:

```
  ctrl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel

update_config=1

network={

    ssid="AFMBZPD7"

    key_mgmt=NONE

    auth_alg=OPEN

    wep_key0="%aX"6"

}
```

Anyway, I tried your wpa configuration - not working. As far as I see your config is for WEP - right?

Maybe, as you suggests, I need to change to WPA or something else - Need to enter to router (AP) and change setup to WPA or just by changing wpa_supplicant's config?

I find wpa_supplicant configuration quite not simple - I had many issues while trying to connect my desktop and finally, 

after turn on wpa-supplicant's GUI, it was configured automatically. However, with this laptop GUI not helping...

Regards

----------

## khayyam

 *pmam wrote:*   

>  *khayyam wrote:*   Why would you get the impression it was needed? 
> 
> I saw in this topic that CaptainBlood said: "Con: It's prone to disconnection, although NetworkManager consequently reconnects."

 

pmam ... I see, but its not NetworkManager doing that its wpa_cli.sh. So, its not needed at all.

 *pmam wrote:*   

> Anyway, I tried your wpa configuration - not working.

 

Can you provide the output of the following:

```
# awk '{RS="Cell"}/AFMBZPD7/' <(/sbin/iwlist ra0 scan)
```

It should be a lot longer, and more detailed, than what you've posted above, and should tell us what features the AP supports (or, how its currently configured).

 *pmam wrote:*   

> As far as I see your config is for WEP - right?

 

I'd assumed that as you'd set wep_key that this was the authentication method used.

 *pmam wrote:*   

> Maybe, as you suggests, I need to change to WPA or something else - Need to enter to router (AP) and change setup to WPA or just by changing wpa_supplicant's config?

 

Both, dependent on how the AP is currently configured.

 *pmam wrote:*   

> I find wpa_supplicant configuration quite not simple - I had many issues while trying to connect my desktop and finally, after turn on wpa-supplicant's GUI, it was configured automatically. However, with this laptop GUI not helping...

 

If you use wpa_gui and have 'update_config=1' in wpa_supplicant.conf then any network you connect to will be saved to wpa_supplicant.conf. Its possible that your desktop currently connected to the AP has some other configuration, is the above the only section in wpa_supplicant.conf on the desktop?

As you're not sure about how the AP is configured you should log into the AP's web interface and look.

best ... khay

----------

## pmam

khayyam,

```
awk '{RS="Cell"}/AFMBZPD7/' <(/sbin/iwlist ra0 scan)

 02 - Address: 00:26:5A:12:36:60

                    Protocol:11b/g BW20

                    ESSID:"AFMBZPD7"

                    Mode:Managed

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality=100/100  Signal level=-35 dBm  Noise level=-92 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:54 Mb/s
```

 *Quote:*   

>  is the above the only section in wpa_supplicant.conf on the desktop?

 

Yes.

 *Quote:*   

> As you're not sure about how the AP is configured you should log into the AP's web interface and look. 

 

As far as I can see it is WEP.

I am afraid something is missing or it is impossible at all to connect this dongle with this method of: DHCPCD network manager - 

I consider to move to netifrc, though I like DHCPCD. All examples found in web are with netifrc - I wonder if someone had succeeded to connect this dongle with DHCPCD?

I see that after each kernel's compiling, need to repeat on the compiling process of the dongle's driver - Should to re-compile the driver or can only copy the compiled file? 

BTW: When do we need to use NetworkManager? What extra features it has?

Thanks

----------

## charles17

 *pmam wrote:*   

>  I wonder if someone had succeeded to connect this dongle with DHCPCD?

 Shouldn't be too complicated.  But this thread has grown long.  So could you shortly summarize the present state?  

- Are you getting that dongle's network device name as "Adapter" in wpa_gui?

- If so, does it show scan results in wpa_gui?

- From wpa_gui's systray icon, what's in the (right click) status display?

----------

## pmam

charles17,

 *Quote:*   

> Shouldn't be too complicated

 

Having said this - Had you have succeded to connect such USB wifi dongle with DHCPCD?

I wish to do it with DHCPCD - As you helped me before to move from netifrc to DHCPCD - 

It was a good idea - simple and easier to configure. However, I dont know how to do it with this dongle, 

and your help is welcomed.

 *Quote:*   

> Are you getting that dongle's network device name as "Adapter" in wpa_gui? 

 

NO.

khayyam &  charles17,

Meanwhile, I succeeded to connect with netifrc   :Smile: 

i used this command to debug:

```
/etc/init.d/net.ra0 restart
```

Then I fixed every error untill work it out - 

Is there parallel command in DHCPCD that starting only wireless interface and print the errors?

Afterword, wpa_gui recognized automatically ra0 and enabled to configure it by gui -

so here /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf:

```
ctrl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel

update_config=1

network={

   ssid="AFMBZPD7"

   key_mgmt=NONE

   auth_alg=OPEN

   wep_key0="%aX"6"

}
```

Also need to add to /etc/conf.d/net "nl80211" - together wifi config is like this:

```
config_ra0="10.0.0.11 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 10.0.0.255"

routes_ra0="default via 10.0.0.138"

wpa_supplicant_ra0="nl80211"
```

Now, when I disconnect wired connection it is not automatically switch to wifi, 

maybe because of metric paramter - please advise how to fix:

```
route -n

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

0.0.0.0         10.0.0.138      0.0.0.0         UG    2      0        0 enp2s1

0.0.0.0         10.0.0.138      0.0.0.0         UG    2004   0        0 ra0

10.0.0.0        0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 enp2s1

10.0.0.0        0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 ra0

127.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo
```

Meanwhile I fixed it by installing this pacakge: sys-apps/ifplugd.

I am still preferring DHCPCD, so if there is any idea, I am here...

Please refer also to my questions in last post and let me know if there is any testing to perform on this dongle,

so I will put here the results for your info...

Thanks a lot

----------

## charles17

 *pmam wrote:*   

> Having said this - Had you have succeded to connect such USB wifi dongle with DHCPCD?

 Never used any kind of dongle so far.

 *pmam wrote:*   

> I wish to do it with DHCPCD - As you helped me before to move from netifrc to DHCPCD - 
> 
> It was a good idea - simple and easier to configure. However, I dont know how to do it with this dongle, 
> 
> and your help is welcomed.
> ...

 What does it show instead (with net.* stopped and dhcpcd started), would you mind showing us your imgur?  And what's the output of debugging wpa_supplicant?

----------

## pmam

charles17,

 *Quote:*   

> What does it show instead (with net.* stopped and dhcpcd started), would you mind showing us your imgur?

 

All data is empty and here what is written on wpa_gui - I need to see how to screenshot...

 *Quote:*   

> could get status from wpa_supplicant

 

```
 wpa_supplicant -Dnl80211 -ira0 -C/var/run/wpa_supplicant/ -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -dd

wpa_supplicant v2.0

random: Trying to read entropy from /dev/random

Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant

Initializing interface 'ra0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'nl80211' ctrl_interface '/var/run/wpa_supplicant/' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel'

update_config=1

Line: 4 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=8):

     41 46 4d 42 5a 50 44 37                           AFMBZPD7        

key_mgmt: 0x4

auth_alg: 0x1

wep_key0 - hexdump(len=5): [REMOVED]

Priority group 0

   id=0 ssid='AFMBZPD7'

Could not open file /sys/class/net/ra0/phy80211/name: No such file or directory

nl80211: Set mode ifindex 4 iftype 2 (STATION)

nl80211: Failed to set interface 4 to mode 2: -19 (No such device)

nl80211: Could not configure driver to use managed mode

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=0, operstate=6

nl80211: Set mode ifindex 4 iftype 2 (STATION)

nl80211: Failed to set interface 4 to mode 2: -19 (No such device)

ra0: Failed to initialize driver interface

Failed to add interface ra0

ra0: Cancelling scan request

ra0: Cancelling authentication timeout
```

I dont know if it is important , but - Please notice that this is an external driver - not built-in kernel - 

as you can see in this topic. 

Thanks

----------

## charles17

 *pmam wrote:*   

> All data is empty and here what is written on wpa_gui - I need to see how to screenshot...

 With fluxbox I use print button for fullscreen and Alt+print for active window *~/.fluxbox/keys wrote:*   

> None 107 :Exec import -window root /tmp/screenshot.png && display /tmp/screenshot.png
> 
> Mod1 107 :Exec import -frame -window $(xprop _NET_ACTIVE_WINDOW -root | awk '{print $5}') /tmp/screenshot.png && display /tmp/screenshot.png

 

----------

## pmam

charles17,

I think am not using fluxbox - I have lxde and xfce (also kde) - 

I dont have screenshot in lxde so replace to xfce and installed xfce4-screenshooter...

http://imgur.com/rshH2YG

but it is not adding much info I guess...

At least I have screenshooter   :Smile: 

Please see if you can help connect this dongle with dhcpcd.

Thanks

----------

## khayyam

 *pmam wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> wpa_supplicant_ra0="nl80211"
> ```
> ...

 

pmam ... you have a typo, that should read: wpa_supplicant_ra0="-Dnl80211" ... however, it's WEXT, so you should probably use '-Dwext' ... as suggested by the following error:

 *pmam wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Could not open file /sys/class/net/ra0/phy80211/name: No such file or directory
> ```
> ...

 

 *pmam wrote:*   

> Meanwhile I fixed it by installing this pacakge: sys-apps/ifplugd. I am still preferring DHCPCD, so if there is any idea, I am here...

 

ifplugd will simply activate the device based on it being detected, it will not configure wpa_supplicant, netifrc, or what-have-you, it might start dhcpcd on the interface however. I'd leave this out of the equation right now, already you have netifrc, dhcpcd and wpa_gui, all of which "manage the network". Your over-complicating things, and right now I'm not sure which is actually doing the managing (ie, whether you'd disabled the dhcpcd configuration for ra0 in dhcpcd.conf).

As for using dhcpcd, I'm not sure how it starts wpa_supplicant, if it runs /etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant, or what configuration is needed for the right parameters to be supplied to wpa_supplicant when dhcpcd calls it. If its using /etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant then /etc/conf.d/wpa_supplicant will need to be configured, ie:

```
wpa_supplicant_args="-Dwext"
```

Not knowing how dhcpcd goes about these things makes it difficult for me to suggest the correct setup, but right now if you have dhcpcd and net.ra0 (ie, netifrc, which will be using ifplugd if not otherwise configured now that its installed) and wpa_gui you never going to know what is working and what is not. If you want to use dhcpcd then disable everything else, if you want to use wpa_gui or netifrc w/ ifplugd then do the same. If one or other doesn't work then methodically disable/enable another. BTW, wpa_gui just offers an interface for configuring, and switching, networks, so it can work along with other components "managing" (or starting) the network ... but keep it simple, its not really necessary here because you are connecting to one network, and wpa_supplicant will do that without the aid of wpa_gui.

 *charles17 wrote:*   

> And what's the output of debugging wpa_supplicant?

 

charles ... we can see from the above that wpa_supplicant is not able to do anything with the device because its being told its '-Dnl80211' and not '-Dwext', you're not going to get anymore debug from it because it doesn't understand how it should handle it.

best ... khay

----------

## pmam

charles17,

It is working..   :Very Happy: 

According to debugging wpa_supplicant's output I saw this problem:

```
nl80211: Failed to set interface 4 to mode 2: -19 (No such device)

nl80211: Could not configure driver to use managed mode
```

So I added this line (as I added to /etc/conf.d/net) with "nl80211" :

```
interface ra0

static ip_address=10.0.0.11/24

static routers=10.0.0.138

static domain_name_servers=10.0.0.138

wpa_supplicant_ra0="nl80211"
```

EDIT: The information in this post is wrong - it is not working - please ignore it!

Thanks you all

----------

## charles17

 *khayyam wrote:*   

>  *pmam wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> wpa_supplicant_ra0="nl80211"
> ```
> ...

 That's what's been confusing me, understanding it's nl80211.

Syntax for setting in dhcpcd.conf is according to loc cit 1.

Maybe like *dhcpcd.conf wrote:*   

> env wpa_supplicant_driver=wext

 

----------

## charles17

 *pmam wrote:*   

> So I added this line (as I added to /etc/conf.d/net) with "nl80211" 

 For dhcpcd you shouldn't need that file at all.

And also debugging should work with wext *Quote:*   

> $ wpa_supplicant -Dwext -ira0 -C/var/run/wpa_supplicant/ -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -dd 

 

----------

## khayyam

 *pmam wrote:*   

> It is working..

 

pmam ... perhaps, but it has nothing to do with the following ...

 *pmam wrote:*   

> So I added this line (as I added to /etc/conf.d/net) with "nl80211" :
> 
> ```
> wpa_supplicant_ra0="nl80211"
> ```
> ...

 

... again, thats incorrect, it should be '-Dnl80211' or '-Dwext'.

best ... khay

----------

## pmam

Sorry for a big confusion - I was harry to go out of office and.. misleading..   :Crying or Very sad: 

First, I did not notice that netifrc is running but not dhcpcd. So do not refer to my last post.

 *Quote:*   

> pmam wrote:	
> 
> So I added this line (as I added to /etc/conf.d/net) with "nl80211"
> 
> For dhcpcd you shouldn't need that file at all.

 

I know - It is only for netifrc.

So, know return to the previous stage - It is working with netifrc but not dhcpcd.

I tried your suggestions for wpa_supplicant_ra0= but not working - 

can you please give me the link for all this dhcpcd's syntax?

----------

## charles17

 *pmam wrote:*   

> can you please give me the link for all this dhcpcd's syntax?

 Still the same.

----------

## pmam

Can you please let me know - The topic of the link you noted - For what device is?   

I really dont know what line suppose to be for my device- I tried:

```
env wpa_supplicant_driver=nl80211
```

and this:

```
env wpa_supplicant_driver=wext
```

what else can be?

----------

## charles17

 *pmam wrote:*   

> and this:
> 
> ```
> env wpa_supplicant_driver=wext
> ```
> ...

 This one should be working.  Did you check debugging with wext (some of my previous posts)?

 *pmam wrote:*   

> what else can be?

 See man 8 wpa_supplicant, section "AVAILABLE DRIVERS".

Edit:

 *pmam wrote:*   

> Can you please let me know - The topic of the link you noted - For what device is?   

 The device is 

```
# lspci -vvv -s 08:00.0

08:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 16

        Region 0: Memory at e8000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI+ D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

        Capabilities: [d0] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

                Address: 0000000000000000  Data: 0000

        Capabilities: [e0] Express (v1) Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

                DevCap: MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <512ns, L1 unlimited

                        ExtTag- AttnBtn- AttnInd- PwrInd- RBE- FLReset-

                DevCtl: Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

                        RlxdOrd+ ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop+

                        MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

                DevSta: CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr+ TransPend-

                LnkCap: Port #0, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, ASPM L0s L1, Latency L0 <128ns, L1 <64us

                        ClockPM+ Surprise- LLActRep- BwNot-

                LnkCtl: ASPM Disabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk+

                        ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

                LnkSta: Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

        Kernel driver in use: iwl3945

        Kernel modules: iwl3945
```

----------

## pmam

I add this line to /etc/dhcpcd.conf:

```
env wpa_supplicant_driver=wext
```

and here wpa_debug output:

http://pastebin.com/DGKEz1tB

----------

## khayyam

 *pmam wrote:*   

> http://pastebin.com/DGKEz1tB

 

```
ra0: CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 00:26:5a:12:36:60 completed [id=0 id_str=]
```

... so, connection completed, what does the following show:

```
# wpa_cli status
```

best ... khay

btw: THE DRIVER IS WEXT, WEXT!!! WEXT!!!!!!!! ... just so you know :)

----------

## pmam

khayyam,

WOW, you are right!    :Very Happy: 

The problem is - I do not see the interface in wpa_gui - 

so I thought it is disconnected...

But I can connect to web and it seems ok and here:

```
 wpa_cli status

Selected interface 'ra0'

bssid=00:26:5a:12:36:60

ssid=AFMBZPD7

id=0

mode=station

pairwise_cipher=WEP-40

group_cipher=WEP-40

key_mgmt=NONE

wpa_state=COMPLETED

ip_address=10.0.0.11

address=00:22:c0:31:44:20
```

So it means that I am connected - It is nice to be connected.. to the right places   :Smile: 

but why there is no wpa_gui????

 *Quote:*   

> btw: THE DRIVER IS WEXT, WEXT!!! WEXT!!!!!!!! ... just so you know 

 

Please - explanation to your joke (my english..) - I suspect it is good one..  :Wink: 

Thanks

----------

## khayyam

 *pmam wrote:*   

> WOW, you are right!   :D

 

pmam ... I'm always right ... sometimes :)

 *pmam wrote:*   

> The problem is - I do not see the interface in wpa_gui

 

This suggests your user isn't in the wheel group, and so can't access the cntl_interface. What does the following show:

```
% groups
```

If you're not in wheel then you can modify the user like so:

```
# usermod -a -G wheel pmam
```

 *pmam wrote:*   

>  *khayyam wrote:*   btw: THE DRIVER IS WEXT, WEXT!!! WEXT!!!!!!!! ... just so you know :) 
> 
> Please - explanation to your joke (my english..) - I suspect it is good one.. :wink:

 

I told you numerious times the driver is wext ... "don't make me angry ... you wouldn't like me when I'm angry" :)

best ... khay

----------

## pmam

It is not stable.. now I can't connect to web...though the same output of wpa_cli status 

EDIT: It is ok only when first I connect with wired and then disconnect the cable and wireless is working.

 *Quote:*   

> This suggests your user isn't in the wheel group, and so can't access the cntl_interface. What does the following show:

 

so why it is ok with netifrc...

```
groups

root bin daemon sys adm disk wheel floppy tape video
```

 *Quote:*   

> I told you numerious times the driver is wext

 

yes, but in netifrc we put: wpa_supplicant_ra0="nl80211" so I thought this is the driver...   :Wink: 

----------

## khayyam

 *pmam wrote:*   

> It is not stable.. now I can't connect to web...though the same output of wpa_cli status 
> 
> EDIT: It is ok only when first I connect with wired and then disconnect the cable and wireless is working.

 

pmam ... if that's the case then this doesn't seem to be an issue with the connection per-se but with the "management". If 'wpa_cli status' shows "connected" and an you have an ip address then you might test the network, ie, ping the ip address of the gateway, this is how you go about debugging such things, ruling out possible issues (ie, DNS).

 *pmam wrote:*   

>  *khayyam wrote:*   This suggests your user isn't in the wheel group, and so can't access the cntl_interface. What does the following show: 
> 
> so why it is ok with netifrc...

 

I said "suggests", I don't know enough about using dhcpcd to manage the network so any problem there I can't really help with. The fact that the interface shows up when netifrc is in use can mean only one thing, dhcpcd isn't configured correctly.

 *pmam wrote:*   

>  *khayyam wrote:*   I told you numerious times the driver is wext 
> 
> yes, but in netifrc we put: wpa_supplicant_ra0="nl80211" so I thought this is the driver...  :wink:

 

No, we didn't, you did, and besides that being wrong (again) I said "no, you need to use -Dwext" and then you said "so I added this line [...] nl80211", and I said again "its -Dwext", then you said "I really dont know what line suppose to be for my device", so I had to say "btw: THE DRIVER IS WEXT, WEXT!!! WEXT!!!!!!!!". Clear?

best ... khay

----------

## pmam

OK - since I have a working solution with netirfc,  at the moment, am giving up with dhcpcd manager for this laptop - 

until someone will inform me, he have done it with this type of usb dongle. 

I takes me too much time...

Thanks you all

----------

